# Steven anderson on Calvinism



## Weston Stoler (Oct 24, 2011)

He got them saved...... And I thought that was God's Job!

Rant Against Calvinism - YouTube


----------



## saintandsinner77 (Oct 24, 2011)

Oh Yes, as an ex-fundie independent Baptist, Calvinism is viewed as heresy by these preachers. In fact, when I told my ex-IFB pastor that I became Calvinistic in my theology, he asked, "How did you get in that mess?" Then again, he also thought God made Adam fall- they have so many misconceptions, it's not even funny...


----------



## Weston Stoler (Oct 24, 2011)

Yeah I was in ruckmanism. Ultradispy, anti calvinism, this is stuff i heard all the time. Although they never dared to say that they got them saved. They would never go that far.


----------



## saintandsinner77 (Oct 24, 2011)

Ruckmanism is probably the biggest mess one can get into in fundie circles...I do have to say though, Ruckman is amusing and entertaining to watch with his gestures, mannerisms, belligerant style of preaching, and don't forget those chalk talks!


----------



## Weston Stoler (Oct 24, 2011)

Hahaha, I was told that the reason I was a calvinist was because only the jews where predestined and that I was not rightly dividing the word of truth.


----------



## saintandsinner77 (Oct 24, 2011)

It's amazing how these misguided brethren pride themselves on being the true "Bible-believers" but then do a Thomas Jefferson and want to cut out the parts which speak of election, predestination, total depravity, etc...


----------

